# Goat Milk Recipes Needed! Or ideas



## ThePatrioticPrepper (Jul 29, 2017)

My goat finally had a kid and now I am making cheese and all types of fun stuff. However, I have found that a lot of the recipes out there take a lot of time. 
I have been using the quick cheese recipes with lemon and vinegar and they are all yummy but I would like to see if any of my fellow homesteaders and preppers have some fun ideas to share.
I also only have one goat that is milking and I only get about a quart a day until we get rolling. (Week one lol). Thank you!!!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh goodness so many things. cottage cheese, yogurt, soap. we are getting 1.5 gallons a day from our 3 girls milking once a day.


----------



## ThePatrioticPrepper (Jul 29, 2017)

smaj100 said:


> Oh goodness so many things. cottage cheese, yogurt, soap. we are getting 1.5 gallons a day from our 3 girls milking once a day.


That's fantastic!!! I have been having a good time with it. Lots of cheeses and the fresh milk is to die for! Why I never had goats before, I'll never know. Food and fabulous friends


----------

